# How do I fix these wires?



## uptown4784 (Dec 6, 2006)

I want to like like strap the wires. How should I do it? I had having all the wires everywhere =/


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

It looks like you would have to crawl in the trunk and tidy them up. Without it on an amp rack its hard to make then neat. What is the material that the amp an cap mounted to? wood? sheet metal?


----------



## uptown4784 (Dec 6, 2006)

good question. I have no clue since circuit city put the amp for me. I will check tommrow =/


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Omg! They wired it up like that? Good god. What you can do is unplug the wires and reroute them so they arent all tangled up. That alone will make it look a bit better. Do you have a sub box to sit in front of it?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

damn....i would of gotten a manager involved....that is just a mess. 
a few zip ties and screw down wire clips would make a night and day difference in the overall appearance.
looks like you have a really badly grounded cable...there should not be any plastic between the chassis and the ground lug.
i'd try finding a better spot for that ground and grind away the paint to assure a positive contact to bare metal.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

stinky06 said:


> looks like you have a really badly grounded cable...there should not be any plastic between the chassis and the ground lug.


Best buy did this to my sisters car. They picked a spot under the folding seat, took the bolt off, slid the ring terminal on it then rebolted it.. I was really shocked when i saw that because it was just on a painted surface and had the grounded contact barely going through the bolt.

I changed it to the sheet metal on the door frame area instead.

p.s. uptown4784, If they talked you into a capacitor then you got suckered out on however much it cost. There is no need for it. You should try to return it to them by saying its defective or something and get your money back. Unless of course you like the look of it  then there is no harm done.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

If Circuit City did it, it's probably screwed to the gas tank.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh ya forgot circuit city went out of business. Forget what i said about returning the cap haha.

BigAl205: I think it is screwed to the back of the trunk. It's hard to tell how the pics are oriented.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I think it's just screwed to the back of the seat...notice the passthru just to the right. I used to work on car phones in the olden days, and I've seen numerous tranceivers screwed to the gas tank on Mercedes.


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

Just un-tangle them all and use a couple zipties.

Simple.


----------



## uptown4784 (Dec 6, 2006)

its wood. My amp and the amplifier are attached to back of the seats. I dont have a sub because it blew out =/


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

look through the build logs here, there are numerous examples of how to have clean wiring.


----------



## _SAi_ (Oct 7, 2009)

how about split loom, tie wraps and sticky backs?


----------



## M50SNIPER (Aug 28, 2009)

Untangle them, cut them to minimal length, re-strip, put some zip ties or something around them then bam you're done.


----------

